# Mein Teich ist zu trüb trotz filteranlage - Bepflanzung Tipps



## Mondragor (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde.

Ich habe einen Teich, bilder können bei Bedarf folgen.
Die Randwerte sind etwa (unabgemessen eher geschätzt) ca. 6000 - 8000 Liter, ca. 8 - 12 qm Oberfläche, va 1,2 - 1,6 meter an der tiefsten Stelle. Besatz sind 25 recht kleine Fische, Goldorfen, shubunkins und Gründlinge.

Wir hatten einst Seerosen und mehrere schwimmende galleren gehabt, aber die Seerose hatte zu kurze blätter und ist aufgrund des zu trüben Wassers nicht bis zur Oberfläche gewachsen und leider eingegangen. Die schwimmenden Galleren hat unser Hund zerpflückt. Das Wasser im Teich ist sehr trübe und damals im "Fachhandel" wollte man natürlich möglichst viel Geld mit möglichst viel OASE-Kram verdienen. Da meine Frau aber in einem Baumarkt gearbeitet hat, haben wir uns schließlich für Pontec entschieden, da ist der Preis deutlich günstiger gewesen, obwohls im Wesentlichen wohl dasselbe ist. Die Pontec-Anlage ist für 15.000 Liter ohne Fischbesatz und 7500 mit Fischbesatz ausgelegt, glaube ich (bin mir da aber gerad nicht sicher).

Aber dieser Filter hat erst 2 mal dazu geführt, dass der Teich tatsächlich richtig klar ist. Dann war er kurz darauf voll bzw. Pumpe zu und ich musste ihn reinigen, danach gings wieder los mit der Trübung.
Nun kann man natürlich sagen, dass das ein zu kleiner Filter oder eine zu ungenügende UVC-Klärung ist, aber ehrlich gesagt ist ja veralgung meines Wissens nach immer ein Zeichen für Nährstoffüberschuss.
Das hat im Laufe der Zeit auch dazu geführt, dass sich auf dem boden Schlamm abgesetzt hat. Hierfür habe ich mir einen Schlammsauger zugelegt, den ich demnächst ausprobieren will.

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, kriegt man die Algentrübung nur weg, wenn man es schafft, im Teich einen Ausgleich zwischen Nährstoffangebot und dessen Umsatz in Biomasse hinzubekommen.

Um dies zu verwirklichen habe ich im Wesentlichen 3 schritte vor.

1.) Absaugen des Schlammes vom Boden und ab in die Gemüsebeete damit.
2.) vorübergehende Reinigung mit einem zusätzlichen UV-Durchlauffilter von 
deutlich über den vorhandenen 11 Watt, der danach in den vorhandenen UV-
Durchlauffilter und von dort in die Filterschäume... geleitet wird.
3.) Etwa gleichzeitig mit 2.) eine Flora in den Teich einbringen, die das Ausbreiten
der Algen im Keim erstickt, für die Zeit nach der UV-Klärung.

FRAGE 1 :: benötigt es Schritt 2 überhaupt oder wird sich das nach der Bepflanzung ergeben? 

Es wäre natürlich optimal, wennd er Teich trotz seiner kleinen Größe anschließend mehr oder weniger ein Selbstläufer würde, den man ab und an mal aussaugen muss, zwecks Schlamm, aber der den Eintrag von zusätzlichen Nährstoffen in Form von Fuschfutter ganz oder teilweise überflüssig macht.

FRAGE 2:: Ist das überhaupt ohne allzu viel Aufwand möglich oder bin ich weiter auf ein __ Filtersystem angewiesen? 

Ich habe gelesen, dass Pflanzen wie die kanadische __ Wasserpest oder das __ Quellmoos optimal sind, um ein Gleichgewicht bezüglich Nahrungsangebot und Sauerstoffeintrag herzustellen, sodass die Algen von alleine verschwinden - und dass einige Fische sich auch davon ernähren können, Bakterien sich ansiedeln und so weiter. Ich möchte aber weder, dass das zeug sich im ganzen Teich breit macht und am ende alles zugewuchert ist noch dass es viel Aufwand ist, es "am Leben zu halten" oder zu pflegen. Denn in der Natur ist es ja auch nicht so, dass man ständig Pflege am Teich betreiben muss. Ein "gesunder" Teich pflegt sich ja quasi von selbst. 

FRAGE 3:: Also ist es möglich, den Pflanzeneintrag so hinzubekommen, dass man kein Fischfutter mehr benötigt, wenn besagte Fische im Teich sind und welche Pflanzen brauche ich dafür, falls das bei der Teichgröße überhaupt geht? 

Grüße und vielen Dank schonmal für alle Antworten,

Christian


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Christian, 
 erstmal herzlich willkommen bei den Wasserverrückten 

 Fotos sind absolut immer gut - man kann sich da dann viel mehr drunter vorstellen. 

Zu Deinen technischen Fragen werden sich sicher noch andere zu Wort melden - ich kenne mich da 
nicht aus, da ich zu den "Naturtümplern" gehöre....

Wenn ich aber lese, dass Dein Ziel ein "Selbstgängerteich" ist, dann wird vermutlich ein Naturteich für Dich 
auch ideal sein?



Mondragor schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, kriegt man die Algentrübung nur weg, wenn man es schafft, im Teich einen Ausgleich zwischen Nährstoffangebot und dessen Umsatz in Biomasse hinzubekommen.



 ich würde sagen, so ist es 

Ich denke, da Du ja einiges an Fischen drin hast, musst Du Dir als erstes überlegen, 
ob Du dem Nährstoffeintrag mit Technik zu Leibe rücken willst, 
oder ob Du erreichen möchtest, dass sich der Fischbestand auf natürliche Weise mengenmäßig Deinem 
Teich anpasst. 

Im zweiten Fall dürftest Du die Fische z.B. nicht füttern. 
Dann regelt das die Natur schnell von selbst. 

An den Schlamm würde ich vor allem um diese Jahreszeit nicht zu sehr rangehen, da sich dort viele Kleinstlebewesen, 
die für ein ausgewogenes Klima im Teich mit verantwortlich sind, gerade fortpflanzen.

Vielleicht magst Du mal in meine Tümpeldokumentation schauen - da findest Du eine Menge anregungen, wie 
ich trotz sehr, sehr hohen Nährstoffeintrags in die Tümpel ein funktionierendes Biotop bekommen habe 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Mondragor (26. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank schonmal für den Beitrag,

also es soll schon naturnah sein. Ich wollte aber wie gesagt nicht zu viel an zeug rein bringen. 
Habe mir deinen Beitrag schonmal durchgelesen und dann die Doku, da ist ja so einiges an 
guten Tipps bei.Das Feenmoos beispielsweise oder das mit dem Totholz.
Zu welcher Zeit ist denn das Absaugen des Schlammes am günstigsten??


----------



## Doc (26. Mai 2015)

Fischbesatz hast Du keinen? Ahhh überlesen ...

Grundsätzlich: Schlamm / Mulm in einem Teich OHNE Fische ist kein Problem ... mit Fischen gehört der Schlamm entsorgt. Kleinstlebewesen ... kann man natürlich den Schlamm 3-4 Tage neben dem Teich zwischenlagern, so dass diese zurückwandern können.


----------



## Mondragor (26. Mai 2015)

Ah okay, was sind das für kleinstlebewesen? Springschwänze und sowas? in der Richtung?


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Mai 2015)

moin Christian,
willkommen bei den Teichverrückten 
Ich kann Dir nur dazu raten einen guten Unterwasser-Bewuchs anzulegen.
Deine 'zu kurze Seerose'..... war vermutlich eine klein- oder mittelwüchsige, DIE dürfen eben auch nicht zu tief stehen.
Ansonsten, bei einer normalwüchsigen gilt es eben auch sie richtig einzusetzen, d.h. die Seerose in einen Eimer setzen,
diesen nur soweit unter die Wasseroberfläche, dass max. 10 cm Wasser über dem höchsten Blatt stehen.
Unter den Eimer packst Du Pflastersteine, die Du dann immer einen zur Zeit drunter wegnimmst, bis der Eimer irgendwann
auf dem Grund steht. Unser 'Lexikon' gibt auch noch 'ne Menge her zur Bepflanzung von Teichen..... mal lesen!


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2015)

Mondragor schrieb:


> Zu welcher Zeit ist denn das Absaugen des Schlammes am günstigsten??



also ich habe ja Goldelritzen in den Tümpeln und etwas größere Fische, 
von denen hier vermutet wird, dass es sich um Gründlinge handelt - die habe ich nicht 
eingesetzt - die sind "zugewandert". 
Den Schlamm sauge ich nie ab. 
Ich nehme lediglich im Spätsommer und im Herbst mit einer Mistgabel automatisch Schlamm 
mit raus, wenn ich abgesunkene Pflanzenreste (Blätter, Zweige, Algen) rausfische. 

Solange die Babymolche noch in den Tümpeln sind, wird sofort jede Ladung akribisch abgesucht nach 
"Leben", weil die Molchbabys noch auf Wasser für die Atmung angewiesen sind. 

Außerdem sind da meistens auch viele __ Schnecken zwischen, die das auch nicht überleben würden. 

Der Rest bleibt erstmal am Rand liegen, so dass __ Käfer und Co. zurück wandern können. 

Einfacher, als den Schlamm zu durchsuchen, wäre vermutlich im Herbst (nach den Molchen),
ihn in ein Sieb zu schütten und dann mit einem __ Wasserschlauch (am Besten gleich über dem Blumenbeet  )
durchzuspülen. 

Dann dürften alle kleinen Lebewesen im Sieb zurück bleiben und Du kannst sie zurück in den Teich befördern

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Mondragor (26. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.
Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn der Teich nicht allzusehr zuwuchern würde. Daher wäre es toll, wenn die Fische direkt einen Teil der Pflanzen als ihre Nahrung wählen würden. 
Nun weiß ich nicht, ob das bei den genannten Pflanzenarten und meinen Fischen passiert? Was fressen denn Fische sonst so, wenn sie nicht gefüttert werden?


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Christian,
ich befürchte mal, dein Problem ist die Fischhaltung in zu wenig Volumen.
Du möchtest einen Teich, der möglichst naturnah ist - aber dann müssten deine Fische einige tausend Liter Wasser mehr zur Verfügung haben.
Du möchtest nicht, dass dein Teich zu wuchert - das wäre dann allerdings eher natürlich.
Sicherlich fressen Goldfische auch mal Grünzeug...aber lieber alle Lebewesen, die in ihr Maul passen.
Naturnah, Goldfische, zu wenig Volumen...das klappt nicht - leider.
Algen: die hat jeder hier in seinem Teich (ich bin mal so dreist, das zu behaupten), mal mehr - mal weniger. Ich z.B. habe fast jedes Jahr eine andere Art von Algen im Teich (und das ohne Fische). Ich finde das langsam schon richtig spannend. Ob da die ausgeklügelste Teichtechnik etwas bringt: ich befürchte mal nicht (aber wissen tue ich es nicht).
Vielleicht ist es einfacher, sich von den Werbeprospektbildern eines Teiches zu verabschieden und der harten Teichrealität ins Auge zu schauen: Algen sind in fast jedem Teich - und um sie zu verringern, wäre der erste Schritt die Verringerung der Nährstoffeinträger: sprich der Fische.
petra


----------



## Mondragor (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Pema.

Das beantwortet zumindest schon mal meine Frage, ob die Vorstellungen, die ich habe, überhaupt umsetzbar sind.
Ich habe ja eine Filteranlage und hätte auch kein Problem damit, diese weiterhin zu nutzen. Die Frage ist halt, ob das
reicht, um eine zumindest partielle Bepflanzung ohne übermäßiges Wuchern zu verwirklichen. Natürlich sind Algen so
gegenwärtig wie Schimmelpilze oder Bakterien. Nur soweit ich bislang informiert war, ist es nicht zwingend nötig, dass
der Teich vollkommen mit anderen Pflanzen zugewuchtert wird.
Ich gehe zunächst mal davon aus, dass die Oberfläche und das dabei vorhandene Volumen einen Einfluss auf den durch
Pollen, Blätter, ... hinzugeführten Nährstoffe haben.
Je mehr Oberfläche also da ist, desto mehr landet also auch auf dem Teich. Ähnlich ist es ja mit dem Verdunsten. 
Je mehr Volumen bei kleiner Oberfläche, desto weniger Volumen verdunstet anteilig. 
Die Algen können aber auch nur von einer gewissen Sonnenenergie je Oberfläche aktiviert werden ...  Bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?

Es war ja auch schon mal gelungen, den Teich nur mit der Anlage klar
zu bekommen, obwohl keine Pflanzen drin waren. Deshalb hatte ich gedacht, dass das Missverhältnis nicht so gravierend
ist, dass zwingend der ganze Teich zugewuchert werden muss. Wenn also zumindest der Bereich, in dem die höchste Tiefe
herrscht, wäre es ja schon ausreichend. Ich habe erst einmal __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt und eine Schwimmpflanze einge-
bracht und werde nun mal schaun, was passiert. Dann werde ich demnächst zumindest den unten liegenden Schlamm
absaugen und schaun, wie sich das weiter entwickelt. De Facto besteht der Schlamm ja nicht nur aus Stoffwechsel-Endpro-
dukten sondern auch noch aus organischer Substanz, die durch das Herumwühlen der Fische aufgewirbelt und biotisch wieder
aktiv wird. Deswegen erhoffe ich mir einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung durch das Absaugen des Schlammes.

Die Frage, die bislang überhaupt noch nicht angegangen wurde, war die nach dem Nutzen einer zusätzlichen oder stärkeren
UVC-Lampe zur Filteranlage. Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn dazu vielleicht noch Erfahrungen mit mir geteilt würden.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## juerg_we (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo christian,
also für deinen teich würde ich den so bekannten cbf 350c(mit 3 kammern),und eine 36w uvc empfehlen(wenn du nicht selber bauen willst),vor meinem umbau
hatte ich auch ca 8000l wasser im teich,völliger überbesatz ,aber das wasser war klar,diese 11 watt uvc ist zu klein.eine pumpe mit 6000l und gut ist es.
rühr dann ein bisschen in der suppe rum,die filter dann reinigen(richtig sauber machen),dann wird dein wasser klar,nat ohne garantie.
schau mal so ein system http://www.ebay.de/itm/Koi-Teichfil...10?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item33a283dd82 ,vieleich gibt es ja noch einen besseren preis
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Doc (27. Mai 2015)

Na dann schau mal hier ;-)

http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich ... bzw. hier:

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Mondragor (27. Mai 2015)

So hier nun ein paar Bildchen von meinem Teich:
      
Zum Größenvergleich habe ich meinen Bernersennen mal daneben Platz machen lassen.
Wie gesagt, die Größenwerte, die ich angegeben habe, sind nur geschätzt. Ein Pumpenhändler meinte das sein nur 4000 Liter aber ich glaube das nicht so richtig.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Christian, 

 danke für die Fotos 

Also ich würde sagen, Du brauchst als erstes Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen 

Ich vermute mal, wenn der Teich so "kahl" bleiben soll, wie er jetzt ist, dann wirst Du 
sehr viel Technik brauchen, um klares Wasser zu bekommen und zu erhalten. 

Oder Du baust mit  breiter Verbindung zu diesem Teich einen zweiten Filterteich, den Du dann zuwuchern lässt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Mondragor (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kirstin, 

ich habe das gerade mal abgeschritten, es sind ca. 18 Quadratmeter Oberfläche. Eine Stufe befindet sich rechts vom Steg auf ca. 60 CM seicht abfallend. Eine zweite befindet sich links vom grünen Schlauch auf ca. 80 cm Tiefe. Dazwischen ist es ca. 100 - 120 cm tief.
In Drittel eingeteilt, was Flächenmäßig in etwa hinkommt würde ich folgendermaßen rechnen:
6m² * 0,5m sind 3000 Liter.
6m² * 0,7m sind 4200 Liter.
5m² * 1m sind 5000 Liter.
Das ergäbe dann rund 12.000 Liter. Da hat sich der Filtersystemverkäufer aber massivst verschätzt.

Die Frage ist, was man jetzt ad hoc erst einmal machen kann, um das Wasser etwas klarer zu bekommen und ein 
völliges Umkippen des Teiches zu verhindern.
Ich habe gesehn, dass es von "sunsun" eine 36 Watt UVC-Lampe für kleines Geld gibt. Man kann diese ja vorschalten 
vor die an unserer Anlage. Dann ist der Filter zwar schnell voll, aber das juckt ja erst einmal niemanden.
Doof nur, dass wir am nächsten Donnerstag für 2 1/2 Wochen in Urlaub fahren.


----------



## juerg_we (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
du musst unterscheiden es gibt glaube ich 2 sorten ich glaube tl und dann noch t5 als lampe,t5 ist glaube ich besser,36watt ist für dich ok,
aber mit deinem filter wird das nichts,der ist zu klein
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Mondragor (27. Mai 2015)

http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...klaerer-Vorklaergeraet-UVC-Edelstahl-36W.html
Diese Lampe würde ich erst einmal einsetzen wollen. Kann mir jemand dazu oder davon abraten?

Also es ist erst einmal als kurzfristige Lösung gedacht. Langfristig werden wir uns einen 
Klärteich dazu bauen, der mit reichlichst Pflanzen besetzt ist und durch eine Quellanlage 
mit Wasser bespeist wird. Es geht jetzt nur erst einmal darum, den Teich klar zu bekommen.


----------



## pema (27. Mai 2015)

Seltsamerweise enden alle Anfrage bzgl. eines Algenproblems immer bei den Tipps für die besten Filter-, etc.-Anlagen.
Aber leider möchten die meisten Fragesteller auch nur diese hören.
Christian,
ist das, was ein leeres Kiesbeet zu sein scheint, deine Flachwasserzone?
Wenn ja: Pflanzen rein. Und nicht nur jeden Meter eine.
In den Teich: wirf herein, was du zu kriegen bekommst. Keine Angst: viele Pflanzen werden deinen Teich nicht mögen und deshalb wieder verschwinden. Um heraus zu bekommen, was bei dir wächst, musst du schon verschiedene Pflanzenarten ausprobieren...
und Geduld haben.
In ein oder zwei Jahren wirst du sehen können, welche Pflanzen bei dir gut gedeihen.
 Die UVC-Lampen töten alle Mikroorganismen im Teich...also nicht nur die Schwebealgen. Darüber solltest du dir im Klaren sein.
Und wenn die Schwebealgen weg sind, kommen andere Algen - und gegen die hilft keine UVC mehr - sondern nur Pflanzen und ein ausgewogenes Nährstoffangebot im Teich.
petra


----------



## Mondragor (27. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich habe ja schon die kanadische __ Wasserpest reingeschmissen,
dazu __ Tausendblatt und noch irgendwas. Außerdem Schwimmpflänzchen.
Aber ich sehs net mehr, ich befürchte, dass es gar net erst genug Licht
bekommt, um zu gedeihen. Daher will ich das Wasser erst mal klar kriegen.
Dann wird im Sommer mit Planung und Bau eines kleineren Klärteiches mit
Naturbepflanzung begonnen. Dieser wird dann so mit Pflanzen zugeballert,
dass ich mir den Filter sparen kann.
Der Zufluss soll aus grobgefiltertrtem Teichwasser bestehen, die Pumpe soll
an die tiefste Stelle des vorhandenen Teiches, um den Schlamm mit abzupu
mpen, der dann vorgefiltert wird. Von dem groben Filter oder Spaltsieb kommt
das Wasser dann auf einen künstlichen Bachlauf, der in den Klärteich münden soll.
Dieser soll über ein feinmaschiges Netz vom jetzt vorhandenen Teich abgetrennt
werden, denke ich mir so. Dann schaun wir, was draus wird. Bis dahin (1-2 Monate)
soll die UV-Lampe mit dem kleinen Filter für Klärung sorgen.
Denn Fakt ist, dass die vorhandene Filteranlage für einen Teich von 4 m³ empfohlen
ist und das ist definitiv zu klein.


----------



## Mondragor (27. Mai 2015)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass der vorhandene Teich innerhalb einer Stunde gebaggert wurde,
ohne viel darüber nachzudenken, da wir den gartenbauer mit dem Bagger gerade mal da hatten.
8 Arbeitsstunden (3 Gartenbauer) später war der Teich so, wie er jetz ist, außer Fische ^^.
Dann hatte der Kollege meiner Frau gemeint, diese Filteranlage würde reichen und naja...
Da sind wir nun, jetzt wo es immer noch schlecht aussieht, bin ich halt dabei, mir selbst Wissen
anzueignen und was auf die Schnelle zu suchen, was das Wasser klären soll. Ich habs jetzt erst
mal bestellt, weil die Bewertungen auf Amazon durchweg 5er waren für die sunsun.


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2015)

Ich bin der Meinung wenn ich schon Geld in die Hand nehm, dann sollte auch was Vernünftiges dafür rausschauen .
Dieser 36 UVC mit PL-Röhre erfüllt diese Vorgabe nicht!
Für ein paar Euro mehr gibts einen Edelstahlklärer mit T5 Röhre und 40 Watt, der auf Grund des Materials und des besseren Wirkungsgrades einer T5 gegenüber einer PL-Röhre wesentlich besser wäre.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß schon, warum ich nen Naturteich habe, ich krieg schon nen Fön, wenn ich den ganzen Technikkram bloß lese. Ok, wenns Freude macht, ist's ja ok, zur Belastung sollte es allerdings nicht werden.
Ich finde, ein bisschen trüb und Algen macht den meisten Fischen nichts aus. 
Und vor allem finde ich, dieses schöne flache Kiesufer schreit geradezu nach nährstoffhungrigen Grün- und Blühpflanzen. Und Flachwasserpflanzen wie __ Fieberklee, __ Schwanenblume oder Sumpfvergissmeinnicht. Die können auch einiges an Nährstoffen verbrauchen. Und die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornblatt z.B.  leben wie der Name schon sagt, unter Wasser. Wenn die bis 2 m Tiefe gedeihen, dann macht denen etwas trüb doch auch nichts aus? Sie brauchen halt Zeit. Wenn es irgendwann mal zuviel werden sollte, kann man ja immer noch auslichten.


----------



## Mondragor (27. Mai 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung wenn ich schon Geld in die Hand nehm, dann sollte auch was Vernünftiges dafür rausschauen .
> Dieser 36 UVC mit PL-Röhre erfüllt diese Vorgabe nicht!
> Für ein paar Euro mehr gibts einen Edelstahlklärer mit T5 Röhre und 40 Watt, der auf Grund des Materials und des besseren Wirkungsgrades einer T5 gegenüber einer PL-Röhre wesentlich besser wäre.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Nori, du hast sicher Recht mit dem, was Du schreibst, aber da es nur für vorübergehend ist, hoffe ich, dass es für die 2 Monate ausreicht.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mondragor



Mondragor schrieb:


> was auf die Schnelle zu suchen, was das Wasser klären soll.



Was auf die Schnelle geht meistens schief......

Ich hab diese Pflanzen  angepflanzt , denke (hoffe) das wird reichen...........

Wolfstrapp , __ Blutweiderich, Breiteblättriges __ Pfeilkraut ,__ Bachbunge,Zungenhahnenfuss, Tannenwedel, __ Papageienfeder,Gelbe Gaucklerblume, Binse, __ Hornkraut, __ Froschbiss , Wasserlinse,Wasser Minze, Flatterbinse, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Fieberklee, __ Molchschwanz,Riesen __ Hechtkraut, __ Zwergrohrkolben ,__ Brunnenkresse,Seerose (Clyde Ikins), __ Wasserpest, Schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben und __ Schwertlilie, Hechtkraut , Krebsscheren, __ Kalmus ,diverse Gräser

Hab allerdings auch keine Fische drin......

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mondragor (27. Mai 2015)

Ja, es mag schief gehen, ist aber jetzt auch nicht zu ändern, denn das Ding 
ist bestellt und bezahlt. Wir werden ja sehen, ob es klappen wird oder nicht.
Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten und auch was den Fortschritt der 
Ausbauten betrifft.


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Christian, 



Mondragor schrieb:


> aber da es nur für vorübergehend ist, hoffe ich, dass es für die 2 Monate ausreicht.



ohne Dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen....

Ich habe den Eindruck, hier ist etwas "mit der heißen Nadel" gestrickt worden, 
schief gegangen und jetzt soll auf biegen und brechen irgendeine Lösung her.

...also wieder "heisse Nadel". 

Was Du gerade überlegst, wird Dich ein heiden Geld kosten und vermutlich auch nicht besser funktionieren. 

Wenn Du sowieso den Plan hast, einen Filterteich mit Bachlauf etc. anzulegen
(was übrigens wirklich wie ein toller Plan klingt), 

dann wäre vielleicht zu überlegen - zumal Du  ja jetzt auch noch in den Urlaub willst - 
den Wasserspiegel so abzusenken, dass Du die Fische rausfangen kannst 
und diese dann woanders in einem eingefahrenen Teich "zwischenzulagern" - 
oder wenn das nicht geht, die Fische ganz abzugeben. 

Dann das Restwasser bis nach dem Urlaub drin lassen 
(damit evtl. Kaulquappen und Co nicht auf dem Trockenen sitzen - obwohl ich denke, dass da evtl. gar keine drin sind).

Dann baust Du, wenn Du Zeit hast erst mal den Teich mit Filterteich vernünftig fertig (mit Plan und so  )
und lässt den Teich sich dann erstmal ohne Fische "einfahren". 

Und Fische setzt Du dann erst ein, wenn der Teich "funktioniert"

Das würde Dich sicher viel Zeit und Nerven sparen und für die Tiere auch besser sein.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Mondragor (27. Mai 2015)

ok Leute,
1.) Ich nehme nichts böse, was Ihr schreibt, alles gut! 
2.) Der Teich ist so, wie er ist schon 2 Jahre und die Fische leben noch.
Wir haben in diesem Jahr das futter reduziert und auch erstmalig die 11
Watt-Birne gewechselt.
Während dieser 2 Jahre war das Wasser sogar 2 mal klar, jeweils im 
Hochsommer bis Spätsommer.
Die Fische haben bislang Trübung, Wind und Wetter sauber überstanden.
Ich würde mich an ihnen mehr erfreuen, wenn sie auch zu sehen wären.
Mein naheliegendes Ziel ist also erst einmal die Wasser-Enttrübung.
Dass der Teich dann alles andere als stabil ist, weiß ich ja. Daher sollen 
danach die weiteren Maßnahmen erfolgen.
So wie jetzt sah der Teich auch schon mehrere male aus, die Fische kennen
das also und sind seit dem gut gewachsen. Wenn Ihr meint, dass es generell 
falsch wäre, jetzt Schwebealgen und anderes durch uvc in höherer Leistung 
abzutöten, dann sagt das bitte deutlich. Natürlich ist das keine Dauerlösung, 
das ist mir durchaus bewusst.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2015)

Mondragor schrieb:


> Aber ich sehs net mehr, ich befürchte, dass es gar net erst genug Licht
> bekommt, um zu gedeihen.


Dazu musst du keine Angst haben.
Aber ich würde auch den Kieissteifen voll mit Pflanzen stecken. Der hat doch Anschluss an den Teich. Vorne bei der Trasse flache Pflanzen und hinten und besonders vor dem Filter hohe Pflanzen....damit man die Technik nicht mehr sieht. Bevor du noch weiteres Geld in der Filtertechnik verbläst. Andere haben nahezu klares Wasser nur mit Pflanzen.

Gehe zu www.nymphaion.de oder sonst jemanden auf die Seite, lasse dir die Pflanzen für nassen Boden und flaches Wasser anzeigen. 
Gegebenenfalls noch nach Größe sortieren und dann günstige Pflanzen mit einer schönen Blüte kaufen. Grün sind se lange genug ist meine Meinung.
Dann verbrät du in Abstimmung mit deiner Frau 100 Euro. Soll sie doch die Blüten aussuchen. 

Ich will mal behaupten das du sonst dein "schönes" grünes Wasser in Ekelige grün/gelbe Fadenalgenplacken umwandelst. Die Nährstoffe müssen nun mal raus. 

Schwebealgen killen und Fadenalgen züchten ist der Weg, welchen du jetzt nach meiner Meinung mit dem UVC beschreitest.


----------



## Kamilah (27. Mai 2015)

Also meine "Pfütze" sieht ungefähr so aus wie deine, also was das Wasser angeht. Bisschen "sauberer" vielleicht, aber nicht soooo sehr.
Der Teich existiert in dieser Form ja erst seit einem Jahr, aber hier sind Unmengen an Fröschen (Gras- und Teichfrösche), __ Molche und anderem Getier "eingewandert" und vermehren sich gerade extrem, dass ich mir denke, dass es soooo schlimm ja nicht sein kann.
Klar, glasklares Wasser wäre ein Traum, aber ob sich dann auch Frosch, Molch und Co darin so wohl fühlen würden? Außerdem habe ich __ Muscheln im Teich, wie wollen ja auch was zu futtern haben 

Wie viele schon geschrieben haben: Den Kiesstreifen würde ich bepflanzen, aber sowas von 
Wird auch wesentlich hübscher aussehen, wenn da alles grün ist. Und dann sollte sich das mit den Nährstoffen im Wasser auch einpendeln.


----------



## Mondragor (28. Mai 2015)

Es gibt leider nur einen sehr kleinen Bereich, in dem tatsächlich eine Art Sumpfzone existiert,  das ist der, wo die eine Pflanze schon rausschaut. 
Sonst ist der Rand so flach, dass wenn der Wasserstand auch nur ein wenig sinkt, die Folie trochen liegt und dann bringt das ja auch nicht so viel oder?


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2015)

Doch, auch für diesen Bereich gibt es jede Menge Lückenfüller! Da eigentlich sogar mehr als für die flachen Bereiche unterhalb des Wasserspiegels. .. wenn das die Zone ist, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, in der Kies ein bisschen feucht liegt, ab und an mal trocken fällt und gelegentlich ein-zwei Zentimeter überflutet, dann gibt es jede Menge Gartenstauden, die frischen bis feuchten Boden bevorzugen. Allerdings würde ich die mit Erdballen einpflanzen, sonst verhungern sie. Wenn Du solche schon im Garten hast, super, dann kannst Du Ableger nehmen! Wenn nicht, schau doch bei den Teichpflanzenanbietern auf die Schildchen, für welche Zone die jeweilige Pflanze geeignet ist, und suche die 0 bis +10cm heraus. Dann noch drauf achten, ob Sonne/Schatten bevorzugt wird. Ich denke da an Wasseriris, Frauenmantel, verschiedenste __ Seggen, __ Pfennigkraut...die Liste ist fast unendlich, vielleicht fallen den anderen hier noch mehr ein!
lg ina


----------



## Mondragor (28. Mai 2015)

Frauenmantel wächst bei uns zwischen der Terassenplatte und dem Weg mehr so als Unkraut, Sollte ich davon mal was nehmen und schaun, obs was bringt.
Aber die Frage ist, wenn das nur selten nass ist dort, wie sollen solche Pflanzen dann die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich ziehen??
Kann man sowas mit Erdballen dann auf mit Vließ umschließen, damit nicht das Erdreich ausgewaschen wird, wenns regnet und sich nicht unkontrolliert ausbreitet?
Oder ist ein Siebtopf da besser geeignet?


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2015)

Hm also wenn der Erdballen abgespült wird, dauert es länger,  bis die Pflanzen richtig anwachsen. Das was sich noch zwischen den Wurzeln befindet, würde ich dranlassen und aussen das lose abmachen. Wenn dss richtig mit dem Kies nach dem Einpflanzen abgedeckt ist, sollte es auch nicht ausgespült werden. Irgendwann haben die Pflanzen dann die paar Nährstoffe der Erde verbraucht und ziehen dann das nährstoffhaltige Wasser durch. Zumindest in den Zeiten, wo das Kiesbett nicht trocken liegt. Aber Du sagtest ja, dass der Normalwasserspiegel bis dorthin geht und nur manchmal absinkt?
du kannst auch Teichkörbe nehmen und mit Zeitungspapier ausschlagen, um ganz sicher keine Erde in den Kies zu lassen. Nur dann breitet sich natürlich nichts natürlich aus, sondern bleibt im Korb.
lg ina


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. Mai 2015)

Hi Christian,

Pflanzen wie __ Pfennigkraut oder __ Wasserminze vermehren sich über Wurzelausläufer. Ich traue denen auch zu, ihre "Fühler" richtung Wasser auszustrecken, wenn's es ihnen am Standort mal zu trocken wird. Das gute an deinem Teich ist, dass man da von allen Seiten dran kommt, denn Pfennigkraut und Wasserminze brauchen ab und zu jäten sonst wuchern sie mit den Jahren alles zu. Die Wasserminze ist übrigens auch recht aromatisch und essbar, macht sich gut im Obstsalat oder Tee 
Frauenmantel mag nicht unbedingt die volle Sonne, sondern kühlen lichten Schatten. Ich habe die in verschiedenen Größen bei mir. Am Teich im Halbschatten wuchert er riesig, zwischen den Gehwegplatten (nährstoffarm und eher trocken) ist er ziemlich kompakt und klein. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad passen Pflanzen sich auch den gegebenen Bedingungen an, manche mehr, manche weniger.
Grundsätzlich neigen manche Pflanzen auch zum wandern, das heißt, sie verschwinden von Plätzen, die nicht so optimal für sie sind und tauchen an geeigneteren wieder auf. Von daher würde ich gerade am Anfang ein bisschen lange Leine lassen oder im Zwiefel auch mit den Standorten ein bisschen experimentieren.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2015)

Mondragor schrieb:


> Es gibt leider nur einen sehr kleinen Bereich, in dem tatsächlich eine Art Sumpfzone existiert, das ist der, wo die eine Pflanze schon rausschaut.
> Sonst ist der Rand so flach, dass wenn der Wasserstand auch nur ein wenig sinkt, die Folie trochen liegt und dann bringt das ja auch nicht so viel oder?


Wenn die Pflanzenwurzeln einen Weg in den Teich finden reicht das.


----------



## Mondragor (28. Mai 2015)

Gibt es denn auch Pflanzen unter denen für 0-15 cm, die so harte Wurzeln haben, dass die Teichfolie kaputt geht? 
Das ist eine Befürchtung, die wir haben.


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mondragor,
es wird immer wieder über __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben berichtet, dass diese mit ihren Wurzeln Teichfolie geschädigt haben . Ich würde solche Pflanzen in einem so kleinen Teich wie Deinen nicht Pflanzen, weil die sich sehr stark ausbreiten, und unverhältnismäßig groß sind.
Inas Tipp mit dem Frauenmantel ist toll. Ersetze die Steine durch Mutterboden, und pflanze ordentlich. Ich hab' am Anfang auch erst langsam angefangen mit grobem Kies (32/64) genau wie bei Dir, die Pflanzen in Körbe gesetzt mit Lehm (möglichst humusfrei), und die Pflanzkörbe mit Vlies ausgeschlagen, um ein Ausspülen des Lehms zu verhindern.
Bereits ein Jahr nach Fertigstellung bin ich von diesem Konzept abgewichen. Pflanzen wachsen (auch unter Wasser) besser mit Muttererde an, man sollte an der Menge nicht sparen. Ein Abdecken von unter dem Wasserspiegel eingebrachter Muttererde ist nötig/sinnvoll. Pflanzkörbe verhindern nicht den Ausbreitungsdrang von Pflanzen mit Wurzelausläufern, aber behindern viele Pflanzen erheblich im Wachstum. 
Du wirst mit der Bepflanzung um den Teich ein wenig Geduld haben müssen, bis diese schön aussieht. Entsprechend lane dauert es auch, bis diese Änderung sich auf die Wasserqualität sich auswirkt. 
Es wäre sinnvoll, das aus dem Filter auslaufende Wasser über die Bepflanzung in den Teich zurücklaufen zu lassen. Schau' ruhig in meine Alben, die helfen hoffentlich.


----------



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön, ich werde mich ein wenig genauer mit den Pflanzen auseinander setzen, wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin. 
Momentan habe ich folgendes gemacht:
__ Wasserpest in eine 10 Liter Faunabox, diese angeschrägt auf das Kiesbett gestellt, sodass das Wasser von der Filteranlage 
in das Faunarium fließt und dort über den Rand ins Teichnahe Kiesbett läuft. Der Deckel ist auf der Faunabox (Gitterartig), damit nicht 
Laub und der gleichen hinein und Pflanzen hinaus gelangen. Ich erhoffe mir davon, dass die Pflanze dort sehr viel Licht bekommt und
etwas effizienter arbeitet als in 60-80 cm Tiefe, wo ich nicht mal hingucken kann, weil das Wasser so trübe ist.
Der UV-Vorklärer kommt heute oder morgen, dann schaun wir mal, wie es weiter geht. Wir haben beschlossen, nur 1 1/2 Wochen in 
Urlaub zu fahren, um noch etwas im Garten und am Teich machen zu können.
Vielen Dank RKurzhals für die Tipps, die Anregung und die Antwort bezüglich Folie. Die Idee gefällt meiner Frau und mir gut.Wenn ich 
das also richtig verstehe, sollen wir zwischen den großen runden Steinen und den äußeren Randsteinen eine Furche in den für 
Bepflanzung vorgesehenen Teil des Kiesbettes graben, quasi die Folie freilegenund dann Mutterboden in diese Furche geben.
von dieser Furche würde ich aber gerne rechts und links zu den Steinreihen je ein paar Centimeter Platz lassen. Ferner werden wir 
genauer auf den Wasserstand achten, sodass die Wasserversorgung immer gewehrt ist. 
Könnt Ihr mir bezüglich Muttererde ein bestimmtes Produkt für diesen Einsatzzweck empfehlen, falls möglich mit Bezugsquellen?

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## ina1912 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Christian!
sicher gibt es dazu verschiedene Meinungen, aber zumindest würde ich nichts nehmen, was aus ner Tüte kommt. Keine Ahnung, was da für Düngerzusätze drin sind oder ob sich da schon eine Schimmelpilzkultur gebildet hat. Ich würde selbst etwas anmischen aus gesiebter Gartenerde und lehmhaltigem Spielsand, ggf. wenn vorhanden etwas vom eigenen Kompost.
P.S. kannst Du ein Foto von Deinem Faunarium einstellen? Das hört sich spannend an.
lg ina


----------



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ina,

sicher, das kann ich heute abend machen mit dem Foto.

Also etwas Komposterde hätte ich wohl noch und einiges an ziemlich feinem Pflastersand, um halt 
Pflastersteine zu verlegen. Der scheint sehr Tonmineralhaltig zu sein. schwemmt gelb auf, wenn man 
ihn nass macht.
Nen Sieb zum Kompost und Erde Sieben ist auch da. Wo bekommt man am besten Gartenerde her?


Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Wetterleuchten (29. Mai 2015)

Aus dem Garten? 
Wenn man z.B. einen neuen Komposthaufen anlegt und Erde übrig hat. Oder man gräbt es irgendwo ab, wo es nicht fehlt, oder Nachbarn sind gerade am buddeln und müssen das eh entsorgen. Du brauchst ja jetzt nicht soooo viel, oder?
Manchmal verschenken Leute auch Erdaushub und Mutterboden, das findet man dann über Kleinanzeigen oder am schwarzen Brett im Gartenmarkt.
Bei gekauften Substraten habe ich nach dem topfen schon öfters Schimmelbildung beobachtet. Nach dem auspflanzen gibt sich das mit dem Schimmel aber in der Regel wieder, weil so ein Gartenboden ja biologisch aktiv ist und sich da ziemlich schnell ein mikrobielles Gleichgewicht einstellt. Bei einem neu angelegten Kiesbeet könnte das eventuell anfänglich länger dauern mit dem Gleichgewicht, aber Bodenbakterien und Kleinstlebewesen sind trotzdem da und total wegschimmeln wird da trotzdem nichts.  Auf jeden Fall würde ich nur torffreie Substrate kaufen, wegen des  Raubbaus an Hochmooren der für dieses ganze Billigtorferdegedöns betrieben wird.


----------



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

Okay, also würde eine Mischung aus Kompost und Sand erst einmal reichen?Gut durchsieben und durchmischen und dann ab in die Kiesfurche


----------



## Wetterleuchten (29. Mai 2015)

Yepp


----------



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

Danke. Dann tun wir das erstmal, nachdem die neue UV-Lampe dran ist und ich den Filter nochma gereinigt habe, damit er mit der neuen UV-Vorklärerei nicht zuschlammt, während wir in Urlaub sind.


----------



## ina1912 (29. Mai 2015)

Ausm Garten! 
Scherz beiseite, wenn der Garten so eine Menge nicht hergibt, dann ist die nächstgelegene Kompostieranlage vielleicht eine gute Wahl. Bei uns gibt es so Höfe, wo man den Grünschnitt hinbringt und Feldsteine kaufen kann, die haben meist auch Muttererde.
lg ina


----------



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ina, Ja, sowas in der Art gibts hier auch aber ich glaub der ist sehr sauer und er ist extrem holzhaltig also ungesiebt. Ich habe ja noch etwas Kompost und wenn der nicht reicht, buddel ich irgendwo ein Loch und nehm die Muttererde daraus, befülle es mit dem Sand, von dem wir noch jede Menge rumstehen haben und gut ist ^^.
Dann kommen die Sandpacks auch mal weg und meine Frau freut sich


----------



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

Also für die Uferzone des bestehenden Teiches habe ich mir zunächst folgende Pflanzen überlegt. Frauenmantel, Sumpfdotterblumen, verschiedene Gaucklerblumen getiegert, orange, leopard, __ Wasserminze, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, Kardinals-Lobelie und diese dann vielleicht nach den Blüten im Regenbogenverlauf anzuordnen


----------



## ina1912 (29. Mai 2015)

Finde ich gut! Vorsicht vor der __ Wasserminze, die ist sehr ausbreitungswütig. Lieber würde ich die irgendwo separat halten, nicht dass sie all die anderen verdrängen..
lg ina


----------



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

jo, dann lassen wir die weg. Gut zu wissen ^^ danke für den Tipp


----------



## ina1912 (29. Mai 2015)

Die __ Wasserminze blüht rosa. Wenn Du also für den Farbverlauf in der Art noch etwas suchst, könnten Sumpfprimeln in rosa und der kriechende Teppichknöterich passen, der hat kleine rosefarbene Blütenkerzen, wächst nicht zuuu langsam, ist dafür aber ganz gut im Griff zu behalten.
lg ina


----------



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

So, ist das schön, das ist so viel geballtes Wissen, von dem ich keine Ahnung habe, viel sicher auch auf Erfahrungswerte beruhend. Danke, ich sauge das alles auf 
Klar findet man viel Namen und Bilder von diversen Arten aber bis man sich da soweit durchgekramt hat, dass ein Farbkonzept oder eine andere Idee umsetzbar ist, 
wäre der Sommer vorbei gewesen. Vielen Dank Euch allen, ihr seid spitze


----------



## ina1912 (29. Mai 2015)

Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, ob der Teppichknöterich wirklich so heisst. Aber ich hab ihn gegoogelt und mir Bilder anzeigen lassen,  es ist der richtige!


----------



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

Jo und das schöne an Knöterich ist, dass er viel Biomasse baut, es gibt also ne gute Nährstoffrückbildung dadurch. Wahrscheinlich is __ wasserminze desahalb so wirksam, weil sie auch sehr viel Biomasse baut und dadurch dem Wasser Nährstoffe entzieht, denke ich mal.


----------



## ina1912 (29. Mai 2015)

Stimmt, das tut sie. Ich habe sie separat in meinem Pflanzenfilterteich,  dort erreicht sie Monsterhöhen und wird bei Bedarf einfach zurückgeschnitten. Im Teich selbst, wo sie sich nicht ausbreiten soll, muss ich sie immer zwischen empfindlicheren oder kleineren Pflanzen herausziehen, damit sie die nicht überwuchert. Sie geht ja sogar ins Blumenbeet. Aber das tun der __ Blutweiderich und die Wasseriris auch. Die willst Du aber sicher wegen der Höhen nicht in den Kiesstreifen setzen,  sonst sieht man vom Teich bald nichts mehr.  Da fällt mir ein, für Deine Regenborgenskala würde sich der __ Storchschnabel gut machen. Wuchsform ähnlich dem Frauenmantel. Es gibt höhere und flacher bleibende Sorten, mit kleineren oder größeren Blättern, Blüten von Weiss über rosa, hell lila, pink, dunkellila, jede Menge verschiedener Züchtungen. Zu finden auch unter Geranium (Staude, nicht zu verwechseln mit den nicht winterharten Balkonblumen).
lg ina


----------



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

okay, das sind sehr schöne Anregungen.


----------



## Mondragor (31. Mai 2015)

Leute ich werd' bekloppt!

Ich habe die neue UV-Vorkläreinheit angeklemmt und die Indikator-Leuchte hat nix gesagt.
Habe mich dann schon über das Produkt aufregen wollen, bis ich mir dann mal den bestehenden 
Filter und die darin verbaute UV-Vorkläreinheit angesehen habe. Auch dort hat der indikator-Punkt 
nicht geleuchtet. Das Leuchtmittel war aber gerade neu also war meine Vermutung in Richtung 
Stromversorgung.
In der Tat hat der Außenverteiler ne Macke.
Also nahm ich einen kleinen Eimer, tat eine 3er steckdose rein, an die ich dann Pumpe und beide 
Teichlampen anschloss. Danach einen großen Zinkeimer drüber gestülpt, so kann kein Wasser rein,
wenns regnet. 
Jetzt leuchtet der Indikator beider UVC-Einheiten.
Die Trübung des Wassers kommt also zu einem Teil auch daher, dass gar keine UVC-Vorklärung mehr
stattfand, seit die Filteranlage im April wieder Anfang April wieder in Betrieb genommen wurde, und dabei
hatte ich mir durch den Wechsel des Leuchtmittels Hoffnung auf Besserung gemacht.
Die nächsten Tage werden zeigen, was sich tut und ich werde den Filter noch einmal reinigen, bevor wir in 
Urlaub fahren.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, was sich nun tut.


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo Christian, wie siehts nun aus an Deinem Teich? Schon das Kiesbett bepflanzt? Blüht denn schon was? Wir sind neugierig und wollen Bilder sehen!
lg ina
p.s. ich werde mal in den nächsten Tagen in das Blütenthema 2015 Fotos meiner gesammelten Storchschnabelsorten einstellen, sobald die letzte - heut gepflanzte - aufgeblüht ist. Vielleicht ist ja was für Dich dabei.


----------



## Kamilah (14. Juni 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Christian, wie siehts nun aus an Deinem Teich? Schon das Kiesbett bepflanzt? Blüht denn schon was? Wir sind neugierig und wollen Bilder sehen!
> lg ina



Es wird sich wenn, dann nur kurzfristig etwas verbessern und danach werden die Algen besser wachsen als vorher


----------



## Mondragor (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Euch allen, 
ich bin ja außer Landes gewesen, wie ich geschrieben hatte (Verlauf dieses Threads...).
Zuvor hatte ich die UV-Vorklärer in Betrieb genommen und dann den Filter noch einmal komplett gereinigt.
Während der Abwesenheit lief die gesamte Anlage für einige Tage.
Ich hatte im Verlauf ja geschrieben, dass ich als Experiment ein Faunarium mit __ Wasserpest zwischen Filterauslass
und Teich "geschaltet" habe, quasi als experimentellen Mikrofilterteich, damit die Pflanzen möglichst viel Licht bekommen.
Nach einigen Tagen wurde die Anlage abgeschaltet.
Bis dahin hatte sich eine Sedimentschicht von ca. 2 cm tiefe in dem Faunarium gebildet. Ich habe es eben ausgespült.
Danbach lief die Anlage wieder für ca. 30 Minuten.
Wie man sehen kann, ist das Wasser im Faunarium schon relativ klar, obwohl die Filteranlage seit ca. 1 1/2 Wochen nicht
mehr lief. 
Es wurde ja nachgefragt, ob ich Bilder von diesem Experiment posten kann.

    

Während der letzten 2 1/2 Wochen ist das Volumen / die Masse der Wasserpest auf etwa das doppelte angestiegen und es
haben sich Wurzeltriebe gebildet. Außerdem sind Triebe abgebrochen, die saftig grün waren, diese habe ich direkt in den 
Teich gepfeffert. Eine weitere Unterwasserpflanze, die ich im Topf bekam und in einem umgebenden Eimer in den Teich
auf 60 cm herunter ließ, ist nun zu sehen. Die Sichtweite ist ca. 1/2 Meter in die Tiefe. Nachdem die Filteranlage nun wieder
läuft, wird das hoffentlich fix besser. Geplant ist, die Sumpfzone in den kommenden Wochen zu bepflanzen.


----------



## Mondragor (20. Juni 2015)

Zwischenstand der Sumpfzone:
 

Bislang nur was der Garten hergegeben hat. Spezielle Pflanzen für die Sumpfzone werden die nächsten Tage / Woche  
dazu gekauft. Die Pläne für den Filterteich nehmen langsam Gestalt an. Nur mit der Größe bin ich noch unschlüssig.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Phiobus (27. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe dasselbe Problem mit meinem Teich nachfolgend gelöst:
Da es sicherlich einen nicht unerheblichen Unterschied zwischen meiner Pfütze und Deinem Teich gibt ist dies auch nur als Anregung gedacht.
Vorgeschichte
In meiner Wanne gab es Fische, Algen, Algen, Algen und viele Jahre alter Mulm. ca 7 cm Bei 45 cm Höhe sicherlich nicht wenig.
Letzten Herbst einen Regenfassüberlauf mit Hahn installiert.
Ich öffnete den Zulauf nur, wenn zuvor das Regenfass durch genug  Regenwasser durchgespült wurde, um Bakterieneintrag zu minimieren.
Dann stellte ich fest das bei einem ausreichendem langen Zulauf und folglichem Überlaufs der gesammte, durch Fische, aufgewühlte Mulm und die Schwebealgen verschwunden waren und das Wasser glasklar erschien Das Teichbecken hat einen natürlichen Auslauf da es sich über die Jahre wohl um 2 cm an einer Seite gesetzt hat. Das erste mal das ich meine Fische zählen konnte.
Endlösung
Dieses Jahr einen kleinen Pondoclear 5000 mit 1500-Liter Pumpe installiert. Bei Ebay 2 Kilo __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest gekauft. Über Kleinanzeigen Posthörner besorgt.
Der Filter war frisch, hätte also eine lange Einlaufzeit gehabt. Nun hatte ich mir aus einer alten gut gereinigten Fleecedecke einen Schlauch genäht und aus der Pumpe und nem Pflanztopf einen Mulmsauger gebastelt. Das Fleecekissen habe ich einfach am Überlauf des Filters mit JG Rohren und nem Band gehängt.
Nun habe ich einfach dem Mulm abgesaugt.

Danach habe ich das Kisten und den Filter gereinigt. gesäubert. Das Wasser war nicht großartig dreckiger als vorher, ich konnte vorher ebenfalls nix sehen ;-)
So, und nun die Krux. Habe nach der Reinigung den Filter nochmals 3 Stunden laufen lassen und das Wasser war Glasklar, Alle Schwebealgen waren ebenfalls im Fleecekissen naja bestimmte nicht alle ;-) 
Bei Dir werden es sicherlich einige Reinigunsläufe des Kissens mehr sein.
Nun die Wasserpflanzen rein. Und bei Dir sehe ich nicht 2 Kilo, sonder ne Menge mehr. In das Süppchen dann noch die __ Schnecken für die Wasserpflanzen welche den Ebaytransport zu sehr übel genommen haben oder mein Wasser nicht mögen.

Seitdem hat sich an dem Wasser nichts mehr geändert. Ich spüle jetzt einmal die Woche den Filter durch und sehe selbst die stecknadelkopfgroßen Goldfische



Für mich persönlich hatte dieses Vorgehen mehrere Vorteile:
Der Filter war sehr schnell eingefahren, das Wasser klar und ich kam aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr raus !

Wünsche Dir viel Glück bei Deinem Projekt. Aber interimsweise ist eine einfache, gut mit Klarwasser gereinigte und zusammengenähte, Fleecedecke vielleicht auch eine probate Lösung. Die Anregeungen hierzu habe ich übrigens hier im Forum gefunden.

Noch ein Tipp. Selbst bei meinem kleinem Fleecekissen wiegt es voll schon ziemlich. Zieh es einfach nach und nach ein Stück aus dem Wasser und lass dem Wasser Zeit zum austreten, sonst kann selbst der Schwarzenegger nicht helfen...


----------



## Phiobus (27. Juli 2015)

Übrigens sieht Dein Filter genauso aus wie meiner. Ich habe den UVC nie in Betrieb genommen. Wir wollen doch ein Biotop und nicht nur klares Wasser.


----------

